

One time only: Java-Javascript smackdown - senthil_rajasek
http://jamesfallows.theatlantic.com/archives/2008/09/one_time_only_javascript_java.php

======
mynameishere
_Java is still far too complex, and Java developers far too expensive, for
client-side web development._

Stark idiocy. Java (read: Applets) failed client-side because the JVM locks up
the computer during its 30-second load times, and because Sun micro
understands graphics and presentation like dogs understand high tea.

~~~
bootload
_"... Applets failed client-side because the JVM locks up the computer during
its 30-second load times ..."_

Back when applets where the rage, this type of lockup was often worse than
30s, with multiple applets and multiple data (images, sound) requests over
HTTP on dial-up lines.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Sorry, can someone explain the point of his argument? It seems misdirected.

------
gojomo
The unnamed second correspondent isn't really responsive to Broomfield's view.

Broomfield was talking about an idealized Java that never was -- but perhaps
"coulda shoulda woulda" existed, if Sun had the right clues. Correspondent #2
criticizes Java as it was (and mostly still is)... which doesn't necessarily
clash with Broomfield's estimation that Sun/Java didn't nail the client issues
as it should have.

